# relevador no se activa correctamente



## osnaya84 (Mar 11, 2010)

Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y he logrado hacer un circuito  con un 4n25 un tip31c y un relevador explico el 4n25 recibe una señal del rs232 activa el tip31c pero al momento de activar el relevador se escucha que se mueve pero no hace contacto completamente ,no cierra el circuito,me podrian ayudar con esto,solo hace un sonido de clic pero no envia el tiro,,


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 11, 2010)

hola osnaya84

espero que la bobina del relevador esté conectada al colector del TIP32c y su emisor a tierra y la otra punta de la bobina al positivo de la fuente de alimentación. Esta fuente debe ser apropiada para la bobina del relevador.

El emisor del transistor, en el 4N25 al la base del TIP32c y el colector del transistor a una resistencia de polarización Aprox. 1K. 

El diodo en el 4N25, debe estar conectado con el cátodo a tierra y su ánodo a una resistencia de Aprox. 200 Ohms y a la fuente de alimentación.

Si todo está así debería funcionar.

La fuente que alimenta al relevador es la adecuada en voltaje y en corriente ?
En fin pueden ser varias las causas por lo que no funciona tu circuito.

Podrías adjuntar una imagen de tu circuito:

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## osnaya84 (Mar 11, 2010)

sip mira tengo este diagrama en realidad no se si este bien, por fa ayudame a ver en donde estoy mal



diagrama rele es el que me dieron para hacer el proyecto


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

osnaya84: vuelve a subir el esquema porque esta muy distorsionado.
Por otro lado, creeria que el circuito esta bien, ya que la señal del RS232 es transitoria y desaparece una vez pasa. Necesitas usar otro tipo de señal, como una del puerto paralelo o adicionar a tu circuito un mecanismo de retencion para que el rele no se desenergice.

Saludos


----------



## osnaya84 (Mar 11, 2010)

MIRA EL DIAGRAMA ES MAS OMENOS NASI EL QUE TENGO PERO NO ENTIENDO EL POR QUE ME DA PROBLEMA



Y PERDON POR EL POST DUPLICADO


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.

Creo que no estás conectando correctamente el relay.
Con el ohmímetro identífica cuáles son los terminales de la bobina (si estos no están indicados en la cubierta del relay).
Esta es la conexión típica del relay a un transistor (la resistencia de base depende del transistor).



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## osnaya84 (Mar 11, 2010)

El diodo es necesario,que funcion cunple¿?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.

Protege el transistor del sobrevoltaje que produce la bobina cuando se le quita la energía (para más información, mira el funcionamiento de las bobinas en corriente continua o algo así, ya no me acuerdo).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

osnaya84 dijo:


> MIRA EL DIAGRAMA ES MAS OMENOS NASI EL QUE TENGO PERO NO ENTIENDO EL POR QUE ME DA PROBLEMA
> Y PERDON POR EL POST DUPLICADO


 
Y ahora... escribir en mayuscula equivale a gritar 
El esquema que adjuntante es mas ininteleguible que el primero.


----------



## CLK (Mar 11, 2010)

El diodo es para obligar a desmagnetizar la bobina, tambien es proteccion "contracorrientes", para que funcione bien debe llevar el diodo y prueba el esquema anterior con el transistor y realiza la ecuacion para hallar la resistencia de base.
Si no te dan los calculos coloca un potenciometro de base de unos 100K, y varialo hasta que el volteje CE sea oV.

Exitos


----------



## osnaya84 (Mar 11, 2010)

hi,ya logre que el relay  se moviera pero la señal es muy debil no alcanza a hacer contacto completamente ,como  amplifico la salida del transistor (este recibe señal del 4n25)


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola.

Usa un transistor darlington o dos transistores en configuración darlington.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## osnaya84 (Mar 12, 2010)

gracais ammigos

ya lo he logrado resolve,ustedes son la ley,,espero pronto poder colaborar  en el foro

bye bye


----------

